# this is kind of



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Crazy 
When I first found them








To now both being roosters. Its hard to believe their almost to months and how I got started loving chicks


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

You found them?!


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

They was born down the road from my house and the mom was no where to be found so I took them in


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Well good for you. Give them a good life!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They're in your life for a reason. Figure out what lesson they have brought you.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They sure are cute! Gotta love a find like that!  Bet they're happy you found them!


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

The one is still sweet as can be for a roo


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute.


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks their sweet hearts


----------

